# Recommend a Closing company for BC, Canada Resorts?



## bizaro86 (Sep 9, 2017)

I am trying to purchase a TS resale from someone I found locally. The resort has suggested a lawyer for closing, which is $600. I asked LT transfers as I've used them before, and they can't do closing in Canada. Can anyone recommend someone that can do it at a more reasonable cost?


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Sep 12, 2017)

If the timeshare is deeded you may want to check with Resort Closings, Inc. in Bozeman, Montana.  I have never used them myself but I know they have referred Ontarians to Canadian closing options in the past.

If the timeshare is a lease you can ask the resort to do it or do it yourself.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 12, 2017)

Maple_Leaf said:


> If the timeshare is deeded you may want to check with Resort Closings, Inc. in Bozeman, Montana.  I have never used them myself but I know they have referred Ontarians to Canadian closing options in the past.
> 
> If the timeshare is a lease you can ask the resort to do it or do it yourself.



Thanks!  I got ahold of them, and they said they would do it. On the other hand, they wanted $1050 USD, which is pretty high...

I appreciate the info though, as this has proven quite tricky.

If anyone else has an idea I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Sep 13, 2017)

bizaro86 said:


> Thanks!  I got ahold of them, and they said they would do it. On the other hand, they wanted $1050 USD, which is pretty high...


That's ridiculous.  The resort's lawyer is cheaper than that.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 13, 2017)

Maple_Leaf said:


> That's ridiculous.  The resort's lawyer is cheaper than that.


Yep, I declined to go forward for obvious reasons. There was a $650 line item for resort transfer fees when I know for a fact the resort doesnt charge transfer fees. I suspect they would just hire the resorts lawyer and keep the difference.


----------

